# Robitronics Transponder



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LXPGL4&P=ML

does anybody have one of these? are they reliable? seems pretty cheap, buying a new AmB tuesday still just cause it tried and true but i have yet to see one of these, just wondering how they are...


----------



## edonsohc (Jun 9, 2010)

I don't think the robotronics one works with the an system.


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

ya i didnt think it would but it just seems so cheap haha...


----------



## dms888 (Oct 18, 2011)

yea i bought one of those when i started racing this season. it definitely don't work with amb system's.


----------



## Mike D. (Mar 4, 2009)

nope, only works with the robitronics scoring system


----------



## jgullo53 (Jun 26, 2008)

thats too bad, was hoping it would be a cheap alternative haha...


----------

